# LR v2.0 plugin for upload to Zenfolio??



## MMarz (Sep 4, 2008)

I may be horrible at searching, but I am not coming up with anything to export and upload images right to Zenfolio..

I am considering change to Zenfolio for online storage and sharing..but what ever I switch to must integrate with LR


----------



## MMarz (Sep 4, 2008)

oops   Found it, though haven't tried it yet...Though it looks like it is for LR v1.3...  Now to find a newer version

http://regex.info/blog/2''7-11-21/642


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe if you search harder, you'll find:

http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/


----------



## MMarz (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 4, 2008)

No worries Michael.. I had a head start.


----------



## Cyrillo07 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Help please*

I download the plug-in but it always says no photos to export.
Can somebody help me a step by step procedure to do this? I'm using Mac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you selected the photos that you want to export, before selecting the plugin in the export dialog?  Does the export work if you don't use the plugin?


----------

